# Just lost my girl



## mgarofano (Feb 18, 2019)

We just put our girl Abby down. She was 11 years old. Last November she stopped eating and lost a lot of weight. There were a couple of times we thought it was over then and almost put her down. The vet put her on some meds and she made a comeback of sorts. For the last 3 months she ups and downs, but in the last couple of weeks she took a turn for the worse. We noticed her back legs started giving out and she would just collapse while standing there. Last week it really got bad and then Friday she couldn't get up at all and was breathing really heavily. She had been diagnosed with liver disease, anemia and then recently gall stones. I think all that combined with what she went through and then probably serious arthritis she couldn't take it anymore. It is true they really do let you know when it's time. She was a fighter and she hung on until she decided it was time to go. I had to take her to the vet - she couldn't walk at that point so I carried her to the car - they brought out a stretcher for her. The vet confirmed it was time. I don't think that I have ever cried so much in my entire life including human family members - I thought I would feel awful saying that, but it's true. Is it the innocence and helplessness of dogs that makes it harder? Funny thing is we had another Golden before Abby and he made it to 15 - he was my first dog. When he died we only waited about 2 weeks to get Abby for our kids at the time. I actually didn't "like" her in the beginning because I felt like she was trying to take the place of my other dog. But I quickly feel in love with her and she became "daddys little girl" for sure. Now the kids are grown up and moved out. No matter how much it hurts there will not be another dog. We will cherish the memories and yes it is very difficult right now. But I know that you do move forward as I experienced this before. Like someone else said you don't forget ever - the direct pain lightens and fortunately those moments of when she went to sleep diminish and get foggy, all the good times, when they were goofy and made you laugh, and when they brightened your day and all those great times we had - that's what you carry forward and that's what helps me smile each day and remember my girl Abby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Abby.

Godspeed Abby



I moved your thread into the Rainbow Bridge section, I fixed her picture.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Abby. They really take a piece of our hearts. Every time I lose a Golden I go through a period where I say never again, it hurts too bad. But then I get to a point where I think I just can not live without a Golden. I hope you find comfort in knowing you gave Abby a great life and did right by her through the end.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Abby, if you would like her name added to the Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. May Sweet Abby Rest In Peace.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh, how I know what you're feeling right now. We too had to put our Golden, River, down on 12/15/18 after a short battle with cancer. He was 11 years old when he said goodbye.

I appreciate your forward thinking and perspective. I can tell by your writing that it's hard, but you're trying to be positive. Yes, thinking about the fun goofy times with Abby will certainly help you get through this time of loss. For several days after River passed I cried my eyes out just thinking about him. I couldn't talk about him without breaking down. As you mentioned, we never forget them, never. The wonderful memories they leave us with will be with us for the rest of our lives. 

You mentioned, "There will never be another dog." I hope you mean there will never be another dog like Abby. If this is what you meant, I agree. If you're saying you won't ever get another dog, well, I would encourage you to give yourself the time you need to get past this period of grieving. As the old saying goes, this too shall pass! As you mentioned from past history, it does...

About a month ago, we began the search for a puppy. We pick up Brody this coming Saturday. I actually thought about getting a different breed because I was concerned I would always be comparing our new pup to River. I realize I can never replace River, and I don't want to because there will never be another dog like River. He was a gentle giant with a kind heart that was so amazing. They just didn't come any better.:smile2: 

Once we began our search I began to smile again and my pain eased. Once I sensed the fresh scent of puppy breath, I knew then that getting another pup was just the medicine we needed to move forward. This is the right choice for us at this time. You'll know when and if it's the right choice for you. Keep us posted on your next steps forward...Hang in there and God Bless!


----------



## amyb (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my sweet boy Buddy last night, I can understand how you feel and yes, to me, it feels as painful as when I've lost a family member. I'll be thinking of you, and I'll include Abby in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Abby.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl. It is such a heart wrenching time.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loos of your sweet Abby...it's not easy, as we all can attest to....my thoughts and prayers are with you....we said we wouldnt be replacing our two goldens, but then along came Neeko & Molson.... now we cant imagine life without them....take care....grieve as much as you need...


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss of Abby. It sounds like you both shared years of wonderful times together, you were there for her, and that is what truly is important. My Happy was a daughter that I never had, so I can truly relate to what you are going through. 



Walt


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mgarofano (Feb 18, 2019)

Just realized I never responded to this. If it's not too late I would love for Abby to be added to the Rainbow Bridge. She died 2/15/19. 

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mgarofano said:


> Just realized I never responded to this. If it's not too late I would love for Abby to be added to the Rainbow Bridge. She died 2/15/19.
> 
> Thank you


I've added her, so very sorry for your loss of Abby.


----------



## Casco (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm so sorry. I had a love named Abby, and losing her was so very hard (as it always is to lose a dog). Your girl had such a sweet face. You did the hardest thing because you love her, and I know she knew that.


----------

